# Bash-Funktion für autom. Passwortänderung



## matt (4. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich weiß nun nicht, ob das Linux-Forum oder das unter "Programmierung" / "Andere" das richtige Forum für mein Problem ist.  Und zwar suche ich eine Bash-Funktion oder ein Workaround, um ein Benutzer-Passwort automatisiert (durch ein Script) ändern zu können.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Gruß,
  matt


----------



## Fabian (4. Februar 2004)

Wie waers mit einem einfachen SH Script und nem Crontab? Willst du, dass das Passwort noch von dir eingegeben werden muss oder soll alles auto. gehen?


----------



## matt (4. Februar 2004)

> Wie waers mit einem einfachen SH Script und nem Crontab?


So etwas in der Art will ich ja basteln . Allerdings in Perl: mit der Perl-Funktion system() will ich eine Bash-Funktion aufrufen, die mir das Passwort eines bestimmten Benutzers setzt.  Dabei will ich das Passwort nicht manuell eingeben müssen, da dieser Teil nicht interaktiv sein soll.  Ein Workaround wäre natürlich auch hilfreich...

Danke,
  matt


----------



## Ben Ben (4. Februar 2004)

sollte dann ja eigentlich mit
my $result = `chpasswd usernameassword`;
klappen, voerausgesetz das perlscript läuft dann auch unter root oder einem anderen user der die Rechte besitzt, dass Passwort für andere User setzen
zu dürfen.
Anstatt den Backticks kannst du natürlich auch system() benutzen


----------



## matt (4. Februar 2004)

Hi,

vielen Dank für den Hinweis, klappt aber leider nicht ganz.  Ich weiß nicht, wie ich in Perl Text als Eingabe ausgeben kann.  Als Parameter akzeptiert er die Angaben nicht.

Gruß,
  matt


----------



## matt (4. Februar 2004)

So bekomme ich das nun hin:
	
	
	



```
(
cat << EOF
user: passwd
EOF
) | chpasswd
```
(nach den << und dem : natürlich kein Leerzeichen, aber sonst stellt das Forum die nicht richtig dar)

Gruß und danke für eure Hilfen!

matt


----------

